# Is it possible to shrink acrylic yarn?



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

I just finished making fingerless gloves for my husband and they are too big. I was going to try really hot water and a hot dryer before taking them apart. Do you think it will work? Do you have any other ideas/


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Where and by how much are they too big? Would it be possible to create new inside seams without adding too much bulk making it smaller when done? As for shrinking in laundry I doubt it would do much if tis 100% acrylic.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Acrylic will not shrink. Using very hot water and hot dryer may make the acrylic crunchy. Acrylic is plastic in yarn form. It will melt.

Take them apart if they are totally unusable. Here in Iowa, when it is really cold we wear gloves over gloves when shoveling snow. Are they usable that way?


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

I think I will try taking them apart. They do have a seam down the side. Hopefully the bulky seam will not be too bulky.

Thanks so much for you help.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I too have a pair of mittens SIZES too big. One of us wears them over other mittens when taking a walk and keep the keys and phone inside them as well. They are like a purse for hands.

No, Acrylic does not shrink.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

You could try, once you have taken the present seam out, to run several lines of sewing machine stitching on each side then cut the excess off and reseam. As already stated, they will not shrink.


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

I made a teapot cosy in Acrylic, and washed it by hand and it came out too big and floppy.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Acrylic yarns were made to be machine washed and dried in the dryer. The heat of the dryer helps to return them to the size and shape first made.


----------

